# Cross Country Bikes



## Deleted61137 (1. Juli 2006)

Damit sich die Leute im "Eure Cross - Country Kunstwerke" thread nicht mehr darüber aufregen müssen das der Grossteil der dort geposteten Bikes keine Kunstwerke sind dachte ich mir das ich einfach mal einen Thread aufmache für genau diese "Nicht-Kunstwerke" also postet alle eure Bikes hier wenn sie dort optisch nicht rein passen !!!


----------



## Wave (1. Juli 2006)

und wann passen sie optisch nicht mehr rein? wenn ich eine xt kurbel verbaut habe, oder mehr als 1 spacer verbaue?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Juli 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> und wann passen sie optisch nicht mehr rein? wenn ich eine xt kurbel verbaut habe, oder mehr als 1 spacer verbaue?



  Perfekt! Das frage ich mich auch...

Naja damit mein Bike besser aufgehoben ist, poste ich des mal hier rein!





Ûnd wie gefällt's Euch jetzt? Als "Nicht- Kunstwerk" im richtigen Fred???


MfG Micha


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juli 2006)

> und wann passen sie optisch nicht mehr rein? wenn ich eine xt kurbel verbaut habe, oder mehr als 1 spacer verbaue?



Du warst doch sicher schon mal im "Kunstwerke" Thread unterwegs und weisst was die so für penible ansprüche stellen ! Frühestens wenn du es im "Kunstwerke" Thread postest und beschimpft wirst das es ein Baumarkt-Bike sei oder dass das eine nicht zum andern passt oder auch wenn du der Meinung bist das dein Bike Cross Country tauglich aber halt kein "Kunstwerk" ist dann bist du hier richtig weil es hier um die Bikes geht und nicht um Optische Reize die am Bike dran sind oder um Individualität oder worum es beim "Kunstwerke" Thread auch immer geht !


----------



## horstj (1. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Perfekt! Das frage ich mich auch...
> Naja damit mein Bike besser aufgehoben ist, poste ich des mal hier rein!
> 
> 
> ...



weiß net, laut Hersteller Focus gehört das Whistler net in die Cross Country Kategorie. 

Solange das hier nicht zum Thread der Gefrusteten wird, ists ne gute Idee, nach dem schwarzen-nicht-kunstwerke thread und dem weissen-nicht-kunstwerke thread, einen weder schwarznochweiß-nicht-kunstwerke aufzumachen. Happy postings und push that up


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Juli 2006)

horstj schrieb:
			
		

> weiß net, laut Hersteller Focus gehört das Whistler net in die Cross Country Kategorie.



Wie jetzt? Wirklich? Wohin gehörts denn dann? Und warum? 
Aber optisch isset doch nen CC Bike oder? Oder vllt. doch ne DH Schlampe?


MfG Micha


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. Juli 2006)

> Solange das hier nicht zum Thread der Gefrusteten wird, ists ne gute Idee, nach dem schwarzen-nicht-kunstwerke thread und dem weissen-nicht-kunstwerke thread, einen weder schwarznochweiß-nicht-kunstwerke aufzumachen. Happy postings und push that up




nee nee...bloss kein frust!  ich wollt nur mal das es nen thread gibt wo man auch ein Cross Country Bike posten kann ohne das es ein "Kunstwerk" , "Schwarz" , "Weiß" oder sonstwas sein muss !


----------



## race-jo (2. Juli 2006)

@ gt musa

poste doch mal dien bike und dann können woir enldich rausbekommen ob es ein cc renner is oder irgendwas adneres, da es im kunstwerk forum janicht so dolle angekommen ist.


----------



## horstj (2. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt? Wirklich? Wohin gehörts denn dann? Und warum?
> Aber optisch isset doch nen CC Bike oder? Oder vllt. doch ne DH Schlampe?
> MfG Micha



www.focus-bikes.com zählen den "Raven" Rahmen bei den Hardtails zu CC Bikes. Wenn Du dort den "Vergleich" aufrufst, sieht man auch die Unterschiede recht anschaulich. Aber daran sollte man sich sicher nicht zu sehr festhalten.


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. Juli 2006)

> @ gt musa
> 
> poste doch mal dien bike und dann können woir enldich rausbekommen ob es ein cc renner is oder irgendwas adneres, da es im kunstwerk forum janicht so dolle angekommen ist.




nö...hab keine lust mein bike zu posten !  schau mir lieber andere an anstatt wieder über meins zu reden !


----------



## Hupert (2. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> nö...hab keine lust mein bike zu posten !  schau mir lieber andere an anstatt wieder über meins zu reden !



Also doch nen Frust Thread... oder besser noch, einer der gekränkten Eitelkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (2. Juli 2006)

horstj schrieb:
			
		

> www.focus-bikes.com zählen den "Raven" Rahmen bei den Hardtails zu CC Bikes. Wenn Du dort den "Vergleich" aufrufst, sieht man auch die Unterschiede recht anschaulich. Aber daran sollte man sich sicher nicht zu sehr festhalten.



Da werd ich mich jetzt auch nicht fest beissen Nur, was ist denn da jetzt der Unterschied ausser den Parts? Ausserdem hab ich ja auch nen Whistler >DISC<   


MfG Micha


----------



## -=riChi=- (2. Juli 2006)

und was gibts zu meinem zu sagen????







momentan mit provisorischen bremsen..... die eigentlichen sind noch in bearbeitung...


----------



## der Kanadier (2. Juli 2006)

bei mir gäbe es richtig viel ärger wenn ich das Bike auf dem Sofa stehen hätte.
Und für ein richtiges CC-Bike müsste noch der Vorbau gedreht werden. Aber mir gefällts. Funktioniert der Brain hinterbau gut?
MFG
Der Kanadier


----------



## -=riChi=- (2. Juli 2006)

vorbau kommt nen gerader mit dem neuen lenker ran ( ritchey rizer wcs carbon )...

ja, das dämpfungssystem ist hammer. hätte echt nichtbgedacht das das so gut geht. kann ich nur empfehlen.....


----------



## horstj (2. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Da werd ich mich jetzt auch nicht fest beissen Nur, was ist denn da jetzt der Unterschied ausser den Parts? Ausserdem hab ich ja auch nen Whistler >DISC<
> MfG Micha


Was hat das mit Disc/Non-Disc zu tun? Untersschiede liegen in der Geometrie, Gewicht und Qualität. Bei focus-bikes kann man sich das schön nebeneinander anzeigen lassen, finde ich.
Frohes touren...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Juli 2006)

warum mit dem kunstwerke thread nicht wie mit dem porn bike thread halten? eigene bikes posten ist untersagt.

nur andere user dürfen bike zum kunstwerk krönen und verschieben.

scheint im porn thread ja gut zu laufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (3. Juli 2006)

horstj schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat das mit Disc/Non-Disc zu tun? Untersschiede liegen in der Geometrie, Gewicht und Qualität. Bei focus-bikes kann man sich das schön nebeneinander anzeigen lassen, finde ich.
> Frohes touren...



Mensch horst, des war eig. mehr nen Scherz Natürlich weiss ich das CC Bikes auch V- Brakes haben, im Profibreich immer!
... Aber was ist an "meiner" Geo anders? Das abfallende Oberrohr vllt.? Gut, Gewicht keenn' ich nicht vom Rahmen (kann mir den zufällig einer sagen?) und Qualität hat er doch denk ich mal... Egaaaaal^^

Jute Nacht 


MfG Micha


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Juli 2006)

Zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell das Bild aber was solls


----------



## wrlcrew (3. Juli 2006)

Ola. Schon mal die Überschrift gelesen? ;-)
Jetzt sach nich es ist dein Tourenbike...


....aber schön ist's trotzdem


----------



## Beerchen (3. Juli 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Jetzt sach nich es ist dein Tourenbike...
> ....


Doch ...
damit fährt er auch Touren ...
und es gibt sogar Beweisfotos davon ...

28.06.2006 - Nbg.=>Lauf=>Nbg. (ca. 40 km)





und

02.07.2006 - Kreuz und Quer durch den Fürther Stadtwald (ca. 35 km)



das Foto ist vom Heimweg nach der Tour


Gruß
Martin


----------



## chris29 (3. Juli 2006)

Ui,Ui und das ohne Helm, schäm dich!


----------



## hasenheide (3. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> nö...hab keine lust mein bike zu posten !  schau mir lieber andere an anstatt wieder über meins zu reden !


----------



## Schafschützer (3. Juli 2006)

Endlich man ein Bilder-Thread, in den keiner sein Rad postet.

*kleine-Mädchen-Modus an*Ich mag mein Rad auch nicht zeigen.*kleine-Mädchen-Modus aus*


Ich liebe dieses Forum.


----------



## horstj (3. Juli 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Doch ...
> damit fährt er auch Touren ...
> und es gibt sogar Beweisfotos davon ...
> Martin



ich wette, die Dame auf dem Stadtrad war schneller.


----------



## Beerchen (3. Juli 2006)

horstj schrieb:
			
		

> ich wette, die Dame auf dem Stadtrad war schneller.


Andrea auf'm Tourenrad war die schnellste ... 
und Spongie war nur Bergab schnell ...


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Juli 2006)

> Also doch nen Frust Thread... oder besser noch, einer der gekränkten Eitelkeiten.





> kleine-Mädchen-Modus an*Ich mag mein Rad auch nicht zeigen.*kleine-Mädchen-Modus aus*




ich wollte es nicht gleich von anfang an posten damit es nicht gleich heisst ich hätte den thread für mich aufgemacht aber es kommt noch,keine sorge ! hab halt kein thread gefunden für einfach nur CC-Bikes...entweder müssen es "Kunstwerke" , "Schwarz" , "Weiß" oder "Schüler und Studenten" usw. Bikes sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (3. Juli 2006)

Zeig doch, zeig doch, du wirst schon sehen, was du davon hast.


----------



## dOOd] (3. Juli 2006)

So sieht et aues...


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Juli 2006)

also den speichenschutz könntest du schon entfernen...ist an so einem bike auch eigentlich überflüssig !


----------



## Beerchen (3. Juli 2006)

dOOd] schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht et aues...
> >>hier kommt das Bild<<


muss das Foto in der grösse von 22,8km x 11,4km sein   

//EDIT//
geht doch ...


----------



## dOOd] (3. Juli 2006)

eigendlich schon ;-P
mit dem Schoner hast allerdings Recht,is auch schon [email protected]


----------



## Hupert (3. Juli 2006)

@dOOd]

Bei der Kurbel und diversen anderen Parts hat Specialized sich ja mal wieder übrehaupt nicht lumpen lassen...   Aber ich hab meinen Senf ja schon dazu abgegeben...


----------



## dOOd] (3. Juli 2006)

Ich sag mal so...man kann mit biken 
Diverse Teile werden aber noch ausgebessert dies Jahr.
Noch vor der MWST paar schoene Parts abgreifen.


----------



## Hupert (3. Juli 2006)

dOOd] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag mal so...man kann mit biken
> Diverse Teile werden aber noch ausgebessert dies Jahr.
> Noch vor der MWST paar schoene Parts abgreifen.



Von der Kohle die du dann insgesamt investiert hast, hättest du dir auch gleich ein Bike leisten können... ein Anständiges meine ich und vom Schotter den du dann noch übrig hättest meinetwegen Drogen deiner Wahl kaufen oder weiß der Teufel...

Gruß Robert


----------



## dOOd] (3. Juli 2006)

Für meine Ansprüche find ich`s komischerweise recht anständig,wegn der Kohle mach ich mir keinen Kopf,Drogen nehm ich nicht mehr,also alles in Butter...sicher gibbet immer was besseres für nen noch besseren Preis,aber ich finds halt schoen und gut is.Man kann nicht alles logisch und mit wissenschaftlichen Mitteln ergründen warum etwas so is wie es is 
Passt scho..

(habs nicht zum OriginalPreis erstanden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrlcrew (3. Juli 2006)

dOOd] schrieb:
			
		

> Passt scho...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Hupert (3. Juli 2006)

dOOd] schrieb:
			
		

> Drogen nehm ich nicht mehr,also alles in Butter...



Ach na dann... is ja alles klar


----------



## dOOd] (3. Juli 2006)

Hier noch mein HT.


----------



## Hupert (3. Juli 2006)

Ich weiß hier läuft das anders, aber gewöhnt euch doch bitte an die Hobel von der Antriebsseite zu knipsen...


----------



## Wave (3. Juli 2006)

Sorry, aber ich hab selten so eine verhundste Geometrie gesehen


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juli 2006)

> Sorry, aber ich hab selten so eine verhundste Geometrie gesehen


Ich habe es mir nicht getraut zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dOOd] (3. Juli 2006)

hm? ...inwiefern? @Mecky


----------



## Hupert (3. Juli 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber ich hab selten so eine verhundste Geometrie gesehen



So siehts halt aus wenn man(n) sein Bike zwei Nummern zu groß kauft...


----------



## horstj (3. Juli 2006)

dOOd] schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch mein HT.



ein echter Eier-Killer.


----------



## dOOd] (3. Juli 2006)

Hatte seltsamerweise noch nie Probleme mit dem Gerät...


----------



## Hupert (3. Juli 2006)

dOOd] schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte seltsamerweise noch nie Probleme mit dem Gerät...


...keine Eier  und noch viel schlimmer... kein Sinn für Ästhetik


----------



## dOOd] (3. Juli 2006)

uHH,jetzt wirds ja gleich persönlich.
Naja,so sei es.So isses.Danke.Ende.
;-P


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. Juli 2006)

> kein Sinn für Ästhetik



braucht er hier ja auch nicht weil..



> Ich sag mal so...man kann mit biken


----------



## horstj (4. Juli 2006)

dOOd] schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch mein HT.



ein Rasenroller.

aber merkwÃ¼rdig ist, daÃ so ein Scott kÃ¼rzlich bei einem HÃ¤ndler im Fenster stand, mit Acera und anderem Billigbums fÃ¼r 170â¬, der hat wohl seinen Dachboden entstaubt.


----------



## Gorth (4. Juli 2006)

was ist das für ne Marzocchi Gabel an dem Scott, die ist ja.... winzig!!!
Kennt man ja garnicht so von der Marke.


----------



## FeierFox (4. Juli 2006)

Sieht nach einer MXComp06 aus. Die wirkt nur so klein, weil der Rahmen so groß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (4. Juli 2006)

allerdings ist mir mittlerweile der rahmen unterhalb der sattelklemmung gebrochen (stütze war tief genug versenkt! ) hab jetzt einen grün gelben zr team rahmen auf garantie bekommen, der diese woche aufgebaut wird


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juli 2006)

Wiegt 10,5 Kilo.

Leider muss ich mich davon trennen (siehe Bikemarkt). Meine Wohnung ist einfach zu klein für 5 1/2 Fahrräder  

Grüße.


----------



## Subraid (6. Juli 2006)

@ Einheimischer: sehr schönes Bike!

Und hier mal meines:


----------



## Focusbiker90 (6. Juli 2006)

@ Einheimischer

Sehr schönes Bike! Aber was sind das denn für Bar Ends?  SInd die net a bissl kleen?


MfG Micha


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juli 2006)

Danke Danke  

@Subraid dein Bike ist aber auch sehr geil - die Rohloff ist auch noch so ein Traum von mir  

@Focusbiker90: stimmt schon, die sind stark gekürzt, gibts aber auch so zu kaufen. Mir hat das immer als zusätzliche Griffposition gerreicht.

Grüße.


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. Juli 2006)

@subraid :    sind das weiße maguras? selbst gemacht oder gibt es die so?


----------



## Green Machine (7. Juli 2006)

@GT-Musa : die Maguras an Subraids Bike müssten ein limitiertes Magura Sondermodell (snow edition?) von ca. 2002 sein, wie die Magura "green"-Edition in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Subraid (7. Juli 2006)

Green Machine schrieb:
			
		

> @GT-Musa : die Maguras an Subraids Bike müssten ein limitiertes Magura Sondermodell (snow edition?) von ca. 2002 sein, wie die Magura "green"-Edition in diesem Jahr.



So ist es, ist eine Magura Sonderedition.
War aber AFAIR 2001 und snow edition heißen sie glaub auch nicht.
Du den Bremsen gabs noch ein Mousepad mit einer weißen Maus drauf...


----------



## kh-cap (8. Juli 2006)

Schnell, schneller, mein TREK  

url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/220482"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


Geändert:

LRS: XT-Naben, XR 4.1 d, Conti Supersonic
Hörnchen: Tune
Schnellspanner: Tune
Flaschenhalter: Tune

KH-Cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (8. Juli 2006)

@kh-cap

Die geänderten Teile sind aber noch nicht auf dem Foto zu sehen, richtig!? Denn ich kann keine XR4.1 Felge, keine Contis, keine Tune Hörnchen und keinen Tune Flasch.halter erkennen 


MfG Micha


----------



## onlytrek (9. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> @kh-cap
> 
> Die geänderten Teile sind aber noch nicht auf dem Foto zu sehen, richtig!? Denn ich kann keine XR4.1 Felge, keine Contis, keine Tune Hörnchen und keinen Tune Flasch.halter erkennen
> 
> ...




wenn sie dran wären hätter er sie ja nicht extra erwähnen müssen oder?  

onlytrek


----------



## Focusbiker90 (9. Juli 2006)

@ onlytrek

Auch wenn er sie dran hätte und sie nicht erwähnt hätte, wüsste ich nicht was neu ist, da ich sein Bike nicht im Urzustand kenne


MfG Micha


----------



## kh-cap (10. Juli 2006)

bevor es ausartet:
die geänderten teile sind die zum bild.
original ist an dem rad nichts, da der rahmen mit fahrwerk auf kulanz im november 05 gegen meinen trek fuel 95 rahmen von april 04 ausgetauscht wurde (an dieser stelle nochmals danke an trek und meine händler cecile cycles in alzey  ).
bin zu faul bei jedem neuen teil neue bilder zu machen 

ausstattung:
rahmen: trek fuel ex 7 (wegen der farbe) mit reba sl und mc 3.3
vorbau und lenker: race face deuse xc
sattelstütze: tune
hörnchen: tune
flaschenhalter: tune
schnellspanner: tune
sattel: selle trans am slr gel flow
pedale: shimano 959
schaltung und bremse: shimano xt mit dc und disk
lrs: xt-naben, felgen xr 4.1 d, conti explorer supersonic, speichen dt-comp
12,2 kg bei 17,5 zoll

kh-cap


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. Juli 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## sporty (17. Juli 2006)

Bevor jemand auf Gt-Musa rumhackt :

Ein GT CC-Bike muss  so aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (17. Juli 2006)

@ sporty :   1. hast du denn sinn hier nicht verstanden weil du wahrscheinlich garnicht lesen kannst (deshalb hast ja auch dein singlespeed-bike im Cross Country thread gepostet)...und 2. ist das sicher auch nicht dein bike also mach nicht so den macker....3. ist das hier auch kein miesmacher thread also bleib mal ruhig und benimm dich !!!!!


----------



## sporty (18. Juli 2006)

Versteh ich jetzt auch nicht- da will ich ich mal eine Lanze für dein GT- bike brechen, und krieg sofort einen eingeschenkt von dir


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Juli 2006)

ja sorry sporty aber vielleicht solltest du erstmal lesen bevor du postest !  hier muss nix so oder anders aussehen..es muss auch nicht dies oder das dran sein...hauptsache ist das derjenige damit CC fährt und der meinung ist das es für ihn CC tauglich ist !!


----------



## sporty (18. Juli 2006)

@ GT-HB Männchen

War doch auch ein wenig ironisch gemeint....

Ich hab auch ein Cross- Country Bike...

mit Gangschaltung


----------



## Stiffler2409 (18. Juli 2006)

Fährt nur mit Super Plus 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Juli 2006)

siehste...mir gefallen auch einige sachen an deinem bike nicht aber das hat nix damit zu tun das du damit CC fährst ! das soll hier nur nicht so ein "geschmacks" thread werden sondern einer wo jeder sein bike zeigen kann ohne das er gleich beschimpft,veralbert oder sonstwas wird !

....aber nett das du immerhin nebenbei pics postest auch wenns nicht deine sind ausser dem focus halt !


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Juli 2006)

> Fährt nur mit Super Plus



na das wird aber ein teurer spass bei den benzinpreisen !


----------



## Stiffler2409 (18. Juli 2006)

Der Tank(Trinkflasche) hat ein recht geringes Volumen so das es doch schön sparsam ist!Werd aber demnächst auf BIO umsteigen!   
MfG


----------



## race-jo (18. Juli 2006)

@ sporty
dein bike is sehr stimmig aufgebaut, gefällt auch wenn keine besonderen parts dran sind  

@ gt musa
hast du krumme arme oder wieso steht der lenker so komisch?
nicht das du gleich loslegts das soll konstruktive kritik sein, versuch den doch mal auf der nächsten tour anders einzustellen, du wirst merken deine arme und hände werdens dir danken


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Juli 2006)

lenkerstellung wurde schon berichtigt !  bild wurde gemacht als ich es aus der werkstatt (gabeleinbau) abgeholt habe...und die hatten den lenker so drauf gemacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (18. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> @ sporty :   1. hast du denn sinn hier nicht verstanden weil du wahrscheinlich garnicht lesen kannst (deshalb hast ja auch dein singlespeed-bike im Cross Country thread geposted



Ich stellte mir gerade die Frage, warum Singlespeed und CC sich wohl ausschließen sollten, da widersprichts Du Dir mal wieder selbst und gibst die Antwort:




> hauptsache ist das derjenige damit CC fährt und der meinung ist das es für ihn CC tauglich ist !!




Als Gott das Gehirn verteilt hat, hast Du ganz offensichtlich gefehlt...


----------



## fatboy (18. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> lenkerstellung wurde schon berichtigt !  bild wurde gemacht als ich es aus der werkstatt (gabeleinbau) abgeholt habe...und die hatten den lenker so drauf gemacht !




Du spinnst nur rum! Der Lenker war schon vor Monaten so, das hat man Dir auch oft genug im Kunstwerkethreat geantwortet, dass das nicht aussieht!
Und wozu muß man bitte den Lenker vom Vorbau trennen, wenn ne neue Gabel eingebaut wird?

Dir kann man ja garnix glauben!


----------



## horstj (18. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> lenkerstellung wurde schon berichtigt !  bild wurde gemacht als ich es aus der werkstatt (gabeleinbau) abgeholt habe...und die hatten den lenker so drauf gemacht !



Hatten die nach dem Gabeleinbau auch die Schaltung neu eingestellt? Ist wichtig, muß man machen.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (18. Juli 2006)

Was ist den hier los?
Habe mir bereits den gesamten Thread durchgelesen und nur gemeckere und rumgemotze!Der Thread hat einfach nichts mehr mit Bikes zu tun.Vieleicht sollten die Leute die was gegen GT-Musa haben nen extra Thread aufmachen(zB "Ich verschwör mich gegen GT-Musa-Thread") um dort rummotzen zu können!Ich sag auch nicht, dass alle Beiträge von GT-Musa sinnvoll waren bzw auch von ein paar anderen aber bei der ständigen Provokation nimmt das ja nie ein Ende!
So das musste jetzt einfach mal gesagt werden und jetzt vertragen sich alle wieder schön


----------



## kleinerHai (18. Juli 2006)

Auffällig iss aber schon dass er ungefragt anderen sagt was sie alles falsch machen (siehe Sportys Post), selbst aber gleich an die Decke geht wenn jemand Kritik äussert. Ob seine Beiträge immer im richtigen Thread stehen sei dahingestellt...hab z.B. schon kurioseres im Ebay Thread gelesen, als das von GT-Musa gepostete Zeug. Toleranz fordert er gerne gegenüber seinem Rad, selbst scheint er aber nicht der Toleranteste zu sein, wenn man sich seine Aussagen über Singlespeeder und ihre Räder liesst. Er scheint da mit zweierlei Mass zu messen... Allerdings stimmt es schon, dass man es manchmal auch einfach gut sein lassen könnte und sich nicht immer auf Teufel komm raus angegriffen fühlen oder verteidigen muss nur um das letzte Wort zu haben. Wers nicht ertragen kann soll die Ignore Funktion nutzen, einige brauchen die dann halt häufiger als andere...

So dann hier noch ein Bild um on topic zu bleiben:


----------



## AngryApe (18. Juli 2006)

so...ich find die SID passt farblich super zum Zaskar Rahmen 

ach ja hier mein hobel, neuaufbau wegen rahmenbruch


----------



## Hupert (18. Juli 2006)

race-jo schrieb:
			
		

> @ sporty
> dein bike is sehr stimmig aufgebaut, gefällt auch wenn keine besonderen parts dran sind



To blind to see? Wenn die Turbine kein ganz besonderes Part oder gar schönste Kurbel ever ist, dann weiß ich aber auch nicht...


----------



## fatboy (18. Juli 2006)

@ Hupert

Genau, und Chris King Parts sind ja nun auch noch nicht Allerweltsware! So ein bike darf man imho in jedem Thread posten.


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Juli 2006)

@fatboy :


> Ich stellte mir gerade die Frage, warum Singlespeed und CC sich wohl ausschließen sollten



...und was hast dir selbst geantwortet ?



> da widersprichts Du Dir mal wieder selbst und gibst die Antwort:



 das bezog sich ja auch darauf das er sein singlespeeder im cross country kunstwerke thread gepostet hat wo es ja wohl garnicht reingehört aber hier könnte er das tun wenn er damit CC fährt !




> Als Gott das Gehirn verteilt hat, hast Du ganz offensichtlich gefehlt...



du hast dich aber auch nicht freiwillig gemedet und lieber weiter mit den affen gespielt !



> Du spinnst nur rum! Der Lenker war schon vor Monaten so



weil du so blöd zu sein scheinst hast auch nicht gemerkt dass das foto auch monate alt ist...vorallem sag ich ja noch das ich das pic gemacht hab nachdem ich es aus der werkstatt geholt hatte !




> Und wozu muß man bitte den Lenker vom Vorbau trennen, wenn ne neue Gabel eingebaut wird?



vorbau und lenker wurden zusammen mit der gabel erneuert und da ich es fahrbereit abholen wollte hab ich die auch gleich den neuen vorbau und den neuen lenker draufmachen lassen !


man man fatboy....warum musst du nur so sch...e drauf sein !?..was ist eigentlich dein problem ?...redest nur schwachsinn !


@horst :  





> Hatten die nach dem Gabeleinbau auch die Schaltung neu eingestellt? Ist wichtig, muß man machen



wenn du es genau wissen willst haben die mir den carbon-gabelschaft gekürzt ! falls du möchtest stell ich dir deine schaltung mal ein !



@stiffler & hai :  danke das es auch leute gibt die sich ordentlich und verständlich ausdrücken können und nicht so ein sch..ß wie andere reden nur weil sie wissen das ich auch gerne darauf reagiere !!


...und jetzt bitte ohne streit zurück zum thema...danke !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (18. Juli 2006)

@ gt musa

also ich hatte ja im ktwr einen thread für dich aufgemacht, wo du rumstressen kannst, der ist jetzt leider weg, kannst aber selber einen eröffnen und dich dann mit dir ein bisschen streiten. 

für alle die dich satt haben, dieser link hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=61137

und jetzt weiter mit cc bikes bildern


----------



## Deleted61137 (18. Juli 2006)

> @ gt musa
> 
> also ich hatte ja im ktwr einen thread für dich aufgemacht, wo du rumstressen kannst, der ist jetzt leider weg



schade...warum sich der nicht gehalten hat ist mir ein rätsel !!!


----------



## fatboy (18. Juli 2006)

@ gt-Musa

 


@ angry ape

Die Farbe ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, sieht aber in Natura besser aus als im Prospekt..


----------



## horstj (18. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> schade...warum sich der nicht gehalten hat ist mir ein rätsel !!!


 

Bildchen bitte...


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Juli 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Phantom Lord (19. Juli 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> und wann passen sie optisch nicht mehr rein? wenn ich eine xt kurbel verbaut habe, oder mehr als 1 spacer verbaue?




Ne alles unter 3000 wurd ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (19. Juli 2006)

Wenn Du dein Fahrrad nicht Fahrrad nennst sondern "Projekt" :>


----------



## Hans777 (20. Juli 2006)

@GT-Musa: also ich finde den Sattel immer noch zu tief... Wenn da ne Syncros Stütze dran wäre würde die Syn heißen ;-)


----------



## Stiffler2409 (20. Juli 2006)

Nix besonderes aber ich Liebe es trotzdem über alles...


----------



## horstj (20. Juli 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> IMG



ist das eine Draisine? Wenn Du mit den Beinen im Sattel sitzend auf den Boden kommst, könnte man das Gewicht der Pedale sparen.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (20. Juli 2006)

race-jo schrieb:
			
		

> @ gt musa
> 
> also ich hatte ja im ktwr einen thread für dich aufgemacht, wo du rumstressen kannst, der ist jetzt leider weg, kannst aber selber einen eröffnen und dich dann mit dir ein bisschen streiten.



lol  

Ich meine, wenn man selbst die Leute anstänkert, die einem helfen (s. Sporty) dann muß man sich nicht wundern...


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Juli 2006)

horstj schrieb:
			
		

> ist das eine Draisine? Wenn Du mit den Beinen im Sattel sitzend auf den Boden kommst, könnte man das Gewicht der Pedale sparen.



Moin!

Ohne eine Lanze für GT-Musa brechen zu wollen;

ich denke, viele der hier und in weiteren CC-Threads geposteten Bikes sind mit so extrem lang ausgezogenen Sattelstützen abgebildet das es mir recht unwahrscheinlich ist das diese auch so bewegt werden. Manche haben, nach meinem subjektiven Eindruck, Sattelüberhöhungen von mehr als 20 cm. Ich bin recht oft unterwegs und kenne einige Biker, auch einige "Lange", die mit relativ kleinen Rahmen unterwegs sind. Das dort die Sattelstützen mehr als 30-32 cm "ausgezogen" sind ist doch eher selten. Sattelüberhöhungen von mehr als 20 cm sind selbst im RR bereich sehr selten.
Aber - es sieht auf den Bildern schon schön sportlich aus.  

Es grüsst, mit ca. 13 cm (RR) und ca.9 cm (Hardtail) Sattelüberhöhung

Manni


----------



## wrlcrew (20. Juli 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....deine Rahmen passen dir nicht ;-)


----------



## Deleted61137 (20. Juli 2006)

@ horst und co. :

wie wärs mal mit bilder posten und was gutes für den thread tun anstatt alles unsinnig voll zu texten !!?

Danke !


----------



## horstj (20. Juli 2006)

nur damit wir hier nicht aneinander vorbeireden (aber das wissen doch wohl alle hier):
sattelüberhöhung ist der höhenunterschied sattelsitzfläche zu griffen. da sind um 10cm bei cc bikes manchmal höher das übliche (was nicht heißt, das mancher mehr fährt), was einfach durch die anforderungen an pedaldruck und reifenlast beim cross country kommt.

dann gibt es noch den abstand sattelsitzfläche zum oberrohr, was die wahrscheinlichkeit von rührei bei stürzen etc. verringert. und da stelle ich mir weniger nicht gut vor - mehr ist besser, solange die rahmengröße nicht zu gering wird.


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Juli 2006)

So, hier nun einmal mein CC - Bike:

GT Avalanche 2.0 selbst aufgebaut, Gewicht liegt z.Zt. bei 10,8 Kg.





Grüsse aus Escheburg,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrlcrew (22. Juli 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier nun einmal mein CC - Bike:




....mal wieder ;-)


----------



## fatboy (23. Juli 2006)

Hat Gewichtsmäßig ja noch ordentlich Potential, wegen der Psylo.

Aber ich fahre sie auch immernoch und mag sie nicht rausschmeißen, obwohl ein halbes Kilo weniger nicht ohne wäre.


Gruß


----------



## karstb (23. Juli 2006)

Eine Psylo Race ist doch schön leicht. Und steif dazu.


----------



## fatboy (23. Juli 2006)

Was wiegt die denn? Hab nicht gewußt, das die Race gewichtsmäßig soweit von der XC weg ist...


----------



## mete (23. Juli 2006)

Um die 1700g.


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Juli 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> ....mal wieder ;-)



Aber: wie Du sicher siehst, diesmal mit XTR-Kurbel (Goldene Kettenblattschrauben), KMC X9 SL Kette in Gold, Hope - Schnellspanner und Sattelklemme in Gold, Thomson Elite-Stütze, SLR TT Sattel. ;-)

Evtl. werde ich nochmal die Vorbau-Lenkerkombi tauschen wenn ich etwas schickes finde. Ansonsten ist das Rad schon so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe .

Manni


----------



## wrlcrew (25. Juli 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: wie Du sicher siehst, diesmal mit XTR-Kurbel (Goldene Kettenblattschrauben), KMC X9 SL Kette in Gold, Hope - Schnellspanner und Sattelklemme in Gold, Thomson Elite-Stütze, SLR TT Sattel. ;-)
> 
> Evtl. werde ich nochmal die Vorbau-Lenkerkombi tauschen wenn ich etwas schickes finde. Ansonsten ist das Rad schon so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe .
> 
> Manni




hey - nix für ungut! War nich bös gemeint - hatte nur das Bike in 3 oder 4verschiedenen Threads gesehen. Gabs in der letzten Zeit halt häufig zu sehen...


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Juli 2006)

wrlcrew schrieb:
			
		

> hey - nix für ungut! War nich bös gemeint - hatte nur das Bike in 3 oder 4verschiedenen Threads gesehen. Gabs in der letzten Zeit halt häufig zu sehen...



Moin!

Nee, hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst. Ich wollte es nur nochmal posten weil es nun (fast) fertig ist. Und ich hab extra viiiieeeelll goldene Sachen angebaut und Waldschrat meldet sich nicht..... 

Grüsse aus dem hohen Norden

Manni


----------



## Slow (11. August 2006)

Manni, deins ist meiner Meinung nach ein CC-Kunstwerk. 

Im Gegensatz zu meinem (nicht lachen):

















Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (11. August 2006)

bekommste für die viele Werbung eigentlich Geld?


----------



## Slow (11. August 2006)

pug304 schrieb:
			
		

> bekommste für die viele Werbung eigentlich Geld?



Hehe, schön wärs'. 
Die Aufkleber waren halt alle schon dran, als ich das Rad gekauft habe und sehe (im Moment) keinen Grund, sie zu entfernen. Der Rahmen sieht, da er ja nur schwarz ist, meiner Meinung nach,ohne Aufkleber relativ langweilig aus.

Und ja, die Decails auf den Felgen finde ich auch etwas heftig, da bin ich im Moment am überlegen, ob ich sie runtermache.


----------



## The Bug (11. August 2006)

Das ist meins. Was sagt ihr dazu?





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Blauer Sauser (11. August 2006)

@slow
So schlimm ist es ja nicht. Allerdings find ich die Single Tracks etwas "overdressed" und den Rizer in Verbindung mit dem negativen Vorbau würde ich mir auch noch mal überlegen


----------



## Slow (11. August 2006)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:
			
		

> @slow
> Allerdings find ich die Single Tracks etwas "overdressed" und den Rizer in Verbindung mit dem negativen Vorbau würde ich mir auch noch mal überlegen



Ich wusste, dass die Kommentare kommen. ;-)
Naja, ich habe für den Laufradsatz 20 Euro weniger, als für das Mavic 321 bezahlt und die Mavic Felge ist nur um 10 Gramm pro Stück leichter. Vielleicht ist sie besser verarbeitet, aber in Sachen Haltbarkeit kann die ST bestimmt mithalten und da ich bei meiner alten Rigida Felge zwei Dellen hatte... Und klar, sie sieht etwas breit aus, aber ich finde, dass es ein Schubladendenken ist, wenn man mir unbedingt von der ST abrät und zu einer Mavic oder so, nur weil bei der Mavic im Katalog irgendwas von CC steht. Vielleicht seh ich das ja falsch, aber mir fallen für die Gegenseite keine guten Argumente ein.

Und das mit dem Vorbau und Lenker hat auch einfach die Gründe, dass sie schon an dem Rad dran waren, im Moment mir ausreichen und ich keine Kohle für bessere Parts habe. Und mir gefällts besser, wenn der Vorbau negativ ist, als positiv. Und vielleicht spinne ich, aber ich bin der Ansicht, dass sich ein Raiser Lenker anders fährt, als ein gerader. (mal abgesehen von der Höhe der Griffe dann)

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## race-jo (12. August 2006)

@slow

mach bitte nen anderen sattel ran...der is häßlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (12. August 2006)

Häßlich, aber bequem. ;-)

Naja, ich sag mal so, alle die jetzt sagen, dass ich mal ein neues Teil dranmachen soll, weil das schlecht ist oder nicht so toll aussieht, die haben ja auch Recht, nur ich bin halt ein armer Schüler, habe erst letztes Jahr was das Equipment angeht, angefangen mich mehr damit zu befassen und da habe ich mir das Rad geklauft und nach und nach werden halt bessere Teile nachgekauft. 
Ich zeigs euch dann in 4 Jahren nochmal. ;-)

Ansonsten, reichen mir IM MOMENT die Qualität der Teile noch aus. Klar, wenn ich in den Kunstwerken Thread schaue bekomm' ich ne nasse Botze, aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. August 2006)

> ...habe erst letztes Jahr was das Equipment angeht, angefangen mich mehr damit zu befassen und da habe ich mir das Rad *geklauft* und nach und nach werden...



Ja was denn nun?  

Ernsthaft: Ob es stimmig ist oder nicht, merkst Du mit der Zeit beim Fahren selbst. Ungeeignete Teile zum Mountainbiken sind auf alle Fälle keine dran, also viel Spaß!


----------



## Flo7 (12. August 2006)

hi
hier mal meines!
leider nicht in der aktuellen version!
geändert:racing ralph->v:nobby nic,h:maxxlite 330
             xpedo->eggbeater titan






p.s.:Ohne Spv sticker,is schon unten!!


----------



## sporty (22. August 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## faketreee (22. August 2006)

Darf ich mal fragen, was Rahmen+Gabel (neu) kostet?


----------



## _stalker_ (22. August 2006)

389 das Set


----------



## mainz05er (22. August 2006)

Hier mal meins das noch weiter umgerüstet wird.




Der Rahmen ist groß, so wie ich auch, ging halt nicht anders wenn ich nicht gerade mit den Knien in die Pedale treten will.




Die Gabel wird im Winter evtl durch eine R7 ersetzt.




Vorbau kommt noch ein Hope dran, beim Lenker bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## AS-R (22. August 2006)

würde gerne meine Rennmaschine abbilden, aber wie kriege ich die pics rein, wenn ich sie nur lokal gespeichert hab und grösser als 60kb sind?


----------



## mainz05er (22. August 2006)

AS-R schrieb:
			
		

> würde gerne meine Rennmaschine abbilden, aber wie kriege ich die pics rein, wenn ich sie nur lokal gespeichert hab und grösser als 60kb sind?



http://img412.imageshack.us/


----------



## AS-R (22. August 2006)

OK, nun denn: Meine Rennmaschine: 7,52kg im Uphillzustand, 8,4kg im CC-Zustand (andere Laufräder)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AS-R (22. August 2006)

Und so siehts beim Wettkampf aus :


----------



## IGGY (22. August 2006)




----------



## Beach90 (22. August 2006)

@ IGGY : sehr schön , was soll denn da für ein neuer LRS rein ?


----------



## IGGY (22. August 2006)

Das bleibt so!


----------



## Peter88 (22. August 2006)

@AS-R Fährst du CC oder MA auch mit Starrgabel ?

P.s Dein Bike


----------



## AS-R (22. August 2006)

@ Peter,

danke für die Blumen. Solange die STrecke nicht allzu technisch und ruppig ist, fahre ich genau so. Wenns härter wird nehme ich ein anderes Hardtail (9,5-10kg, ARC '01 siehe Bild Unten). Aber da immer mehr Autabahnstrecken dominieren, war das diese Saison nur 3 mal der Fall. Ich sage, lieber keine Federgabel, als ne schlechte. Kirchenhausen fuhr ich mit Starrgabel.


----------



## Peter88 (22. August 2006)

> Kirchenhausen fuhr ich mit Starrgabel.



Ich bald auch.


----------



## AS-R (22. August 2006)

musst nur auf den richtigen Luftdruck achten ;-)

Oder ne weiche Gabel wie ne Pace nehmen.
Und wenn du dann noch einen Federnden Lenker nimmst (Ritchey WCS OS)
klappts auch bei Schlägen ;-)


----------



## chri5 (23. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

>




Jetzt tus aber wieder zureuck in den Laden, bevor der Verkaufer merkt, dass Du das superschoene, vorzeige S-Works aus der Vitrine geholt hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. August 2006)

Ne ne das wird schon von mir gefahren. Das gebe ich nicht mehr her!


----------



## Peter88 (24. August 2006)

So jetzt ich.
Mein Ex:


----------



## FeierFox (24. August 2006)

Da war aber jemand zu faul zum Reifen aufpumpen


----------



## Wave (24. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne das wird schon von mir gefahren. Das gebe ich nicht mehr her!


...glaub ich erst wenn du ein "dreckiges bild" zeigst


----------



## IGGY (25. August 2006)

@Wave. Mache ich! Mußte aber noch eine Woche warten. Ich bin krank und darf im Moment nicht!


----------



## EmJay (25. August 2006)

Hier mal mein Endorfin Speed II, ganz aktuell. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung für die schlechte Fotoqualität, hätt nicht vermutet, dass das weiss so reflektiert... 














Mehr in meinem Album...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (25. August 2006)

Sehr schick. Was sind denn das für Schaltwerksrädchen? Wo bekommt man die und was wiegen die?


----------



## FeierFox (25. August 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schick. Was sind denn das für Schaltwerksrädchen? Wo bekommt man die und was wiegen die?


Genau das will ich auch wissen !!

Ein roter Schnellspanner hinten wären noch geiler. Aber ansonsten echt geil.


----------



## HeidnerBiker (25. August 2006)

Meins
Scott Scale 50


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. August 2006)

Sehen nach KCNC Jockey Wheels aus. Bezugsquelle: Ebay.

Stehen dem Rad übrigens sehr gut!


----------



## IGGY (26. August 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehen nach KCNC Jockey Wheels aus. Bezugsquelle: Ebay.


Danke 
@HeidnerBiker
Hast du mal eine Lupe?


----------



## Padolomeus (26. August 2006)

Hier meins:






Pado


----------



## HeidnerBiker (26. August 2006)

Hier sind bessere Fotos von meinem Bike.
Leider ist es etwas Dreckig.


----------



## HeidnerBiker (26. August 2006)

Ups ihr müsst es ancklicken


----------



## Peter88 (27. August 2006)

....


----------



## EmJay (27. August 2006)

Richtig geraten- KCNC Jockey Wheels. Und: Danke für´s Lob...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (2. September 2006)

Wave schrieb:
			
		

> ...glaub ich erst wenn du ein "dreckiges bild" zeigst


So bitte! Nur für Dich


----------



## Leinetiger (2. September 2006)

schöne Kettenblattschrauben 
Das ist aber nicht wirklich dreckig, das Rad


----------



## IGGY (2. September 2006)

Okay so? Das andere war am Anfang der Tour! Da hast du recht. Die KTB Schrauben passen perfekt zum Rad!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. September 2006)

Oha, der Steuersatz passt aber irgendwie garnicht. Das sieht ja aus als hät das Bike Mumps! 

Auch dies silbergraue Kettenblatt sieht nicht aus und harmoniert nicht gut mit den roten Schrauben.


----------



## IGGY (2. September 2006)

Silber-Grau? Das KTB ist verchromt. Das sieht nur so aus. Guck mal in meinem Album unter Diverses. Da ist ein Bild drin wo man es besser sehen kann. Mit dem Steuersatz kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Aber ok. Ist halt Geschmacksache. Schönes WE noch


----------



## DeppJones (3. September 2006)

Damit ihr mal ein ordenliches bike zu sehen bekommt....

Moots Smoothie Titan...


----------



## Joscha (3. September 2006)

ich seh garnichts... oder haste mal ne lupe?


----------



## _stalker_ (3. September 2006)

ganz davon ab ist es von der falschen seite fotografiert [/meckermodus]


----------



## jetos15 (30. September 2006)

So damit ihr ma was zu gugn habt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. Oktober 2006)

Das Bikefoto ist meins,leider schmückt sich Stiffler mit fremden FedernFind ich zum *KOTZEN*
MFG ANDI1969


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei ein Foto von meinem Scott Scale 20 Modell 2007.






Gruß
Marco


----------



## Padolomeus (3. Oktober 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:


> Nix besonderes aber ich Liebe es trotzdem über alles...



Na was ist denn hier los?? Zwei Besitzer von einem Bike oder ein Besitzer und ein Wunschbesitzer?! Steht denn nicht geschrieben 'Du sollst nicht verlangen nach deines nächsten Bike!'

Hier is was los 

Grüße


----------



## daddy yo yo (3. Oktober 2006)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> anbei ein Foto von meinem Scott Scale 20 Modell 2007.
> 
> ...


ich glaub, ich seh doppelt!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Oktober 2006)

naja - ungefähr so CC mäßig wie ich 
aber hat schon an einem Marathon teilgenommen, also gehört es hier rein.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## CrashOversteel (4. Oktober 2006)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Das Bikefoto ist meins,leider schmückt sich Stiffler mit fremden FedernFind ich zum *KOTZEN*
> MFG ANDI1969




Sag mal Andi sind das die roten Ritchey Pedale oder was sind das für welche? Preis wäre auch mal interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (4. Oktober 2006)

sieht eher nach Ã¤lteren time aus  kriegt man mit glÃ¼ck neu um die 20-25â¬ bei ebay


----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2006)

CrashOversteel schrieb:


> Sag mal Andi sind das die roten Ritchey Pedale oder was sind das für welche? Preis wäre auch mal interessant



Nein waren Time Aluminum Pedale von 2001 oder so um die zeit 
MFG ANDI1969


----------



## andi1969 (4. Oktober 2006)

Padolomeus schrieb:


> Na was ist denn hier los?? Zwei Besitzer von einem Bike oder ein Besitzer und ein Wunschbesitzer?! Steht denn nicht geschrieben 'Du sollst nicht verlangen nach deines nächsten Bike!'
> 
> Hier is was los
> 
> Grüße




Na das würde ich auch mal gerne wissen   
Keine Ahnung woher der Typ die F........ hat 
Ist definittief mein Foto aus meiner Galerie   

MFG ANDI1969


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

So, hier habt ihr auch mal so ein Teil, an dem man nach 4000km sämtliche Lager und Buchsen erneuern darf ...naja, nett schauts ja eigentlich schon aus...


----------



## IGGY (7. Oktober 2006)

Also Ralph!
Ich finde das schon sehr unverschämt von Rotwild. Ich würde mir das nicht so gefallen lassen. Trotzdem schönes Bike 
Aber denk mal über ein HT nach


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...Aber denk mal über ein HT nach


Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber genau mit dem Gedanken spiele ich !

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Übrigens kann ich das Bild von deinem "dreckigen" Bike nicht sehen


----------



## IGGY (7. Oktober 2006)

Dreckiges Bike? Was meinst du?
Schön zu hören das du ernsthaft drüber nachdenkst. Da lasse ich mich ja mal überraschen!
P.S.: Achso weiter oben!?
Habe ich aus meinem Album wieder gelöscht.


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...Habe ich aus meinem Album wieder gelöscht.


Gibs zu, hast dich geekelt...


----------



## Knax (7. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Gibs zu, hast dich geekelt...



...noch besser würde es mit dem weißen tune speedneedle aussehen! was haste mit dem teil gemacht???
ansonsten klasse rad!  

mfg
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

Knax schrieb:


> ...noch besser würde es mit dem weißen tune speedneedle aussehen! was haste mit dem teil gemacht???
> ansonsten klasse rad!
> 
> mfg
> Knax


Der liegt im Keller...hatte mir nen Wolf gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (7. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Gibs zu, hast dich geekelt...



Ne 
An deiner Stelle wÃ¼rde ich mal den neuen HT Carbonrahmen den Firebike bekommt in betracht ziehen. 1100 Gramm fÃ¼r knappe 850â¬ hÃ¶ren sich gut an


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...den neuen HT Carbonrahmen den Firebike bekommt in betracht ziehen. 1100 Gramm für knappe 850 hören sich gut an


Welchen meinst du ?


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Welchen meinst du ?



ich glaub er meint den 2007er rotwild hardtail rahmen...ist als pdf auf der homepage deines händlers zu sehen...

joe
hardtail-fahrer
trotz scott strike im keller
ich hasse wippen und ausgeschlagene lager


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ...ich hasse wippen und ausgeschlagene lager


Du Sack 
Ja, hab mir gedacht dass er das meint...Bei Rotwild konnte ich auch unter 07 nix finden...

Edit: Achja, wippen tut da nix ;-)


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Edit: Achja, wippen tut da nix ;-)



tja und genau das führt wohl zum ausschlagen der lager... aber ich bin nicht so der mechaniker...

deshalb fahr ich bikes mit möglichst wenig lagern...

und deshalb liegt der strike rahmen auch seit jahren demontiert im keller...

also ich seh die neuen carbon bikes ... die kerstin brachtendorf (frühere bmc kollegin) freut sich laut homepage ja auch schon auf das 2007er

joe


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

Also ich kann das Ding nicht finden ...kann mal jemand 'nen Link liefern ?


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Also ich kann das Ding nicht finden ...kann mal jemand 'nen Link liefern ?



http://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/media/2006/startseite2006/ROTWILD_07_BIKES.pdf

sehen uns in lemberg...

joe


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> http://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/media/2006/startseite2006/ROTWILD_07_BIKES.pdf
> ...


Ach du je...da hab ich dran vorbei geblättert...sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht grade aus wie Carbon 
Welche Runde fährst du in Lemberg ?


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ach du je...da hab ich dran vorbei geblättert...sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht grade aus wie Carbon
> Welche Runde fährst du in Lemberg ?



mindestens 75km, wahrscheinlich die 90km wenn mein lädierter ellenbogen das zulässt... falls das angekündigte sonnenoktoberwetter kommen sollte evtl. sogar die ganz lange...

mir fehlt noch ein befriedigender abschluß 2006... 

seit der salzkammerguttrophy anfang juli war kein training geschweige denn renneinsatz möglich

und du ?

joe
ps: wir sollten mal wieder ein cc bike reinstellen...also ich fahr dann in dem outfit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (8. Oktober 2006)

Haha
Ne den meine ich nicht. Ich denke auch mal nicht das man den Rotwild fÃ¼r 850â¬ bekommt. Ralph! Sprech mal mit Arndt. Der erzÃ¤hlt dir bestimmt auch was!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2006)

@Joe: Werde die 85er fahren. Bin auch nicht sehr fit momentan !
@IGGY: Mal sehen was geht...


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

Also IGGY: Ich werde den Rahmen selbst veräussern. Hoffentlich gerate ich nicht an einen Vielfahrer, sonst werde ich nach einem halben Jahr verfolgt und verprügelt ...den Dealer werde ich auch wechseln denn verarschen kann ich mich selbst. Teile gibt's im Internet und schrauben tu ich eh selbst (wahrscheinlich auch noch besser  )

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Und das neue wird sicher kein Rotwild sein !


----------



## IGGY (12. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...den Dealer werde ich auch wechseln denn verarschen kann ich mich selbst.
> 
> Edit: Und das neue wird sicher kein Rotwild sein !


Zu1: Ups!!!
Zu2: Was wird es denn? Erzähl!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Zu2: Was wird es denn? Erzähl!


Zu 99,9% eine Überraschung 
Edit: Gewicht in Größe M (48cm) 1330gr -ca.100gr wenn eloxiert. Steht aber noch nix fest !


----------



## IGGY (12. Oktober 2006)

Och ne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (13. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Zu 99,9% eine Überraschung
> Edit: Gewicht in Größe M (48cm) 1330gr -ca.100gr wenn eloxiert. Steht aber noch nix fest !



ich hätt da noch einen bmc rahmen - optik super, etwas schwerer...müßte dir passen, disc only hat mal vk 1000 gekostet, kriegst ihn für einen freundschaftspreis...(magura martas hab ich auch noch rumliegen oder ne hope mini...)



morgen vielleicht fahr ich wohl auch nur die 85...

joe


----------



## IGGY (13. Oktober 2006)

Uh Ralph der ist geil der Rahmen!


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2006)

IGGY schrieb:


> Uh Ralph der ist geil der Rahmen!


Um ehrlich zu sein, meinen Geschmack trifft das nicht so recht. Trotzdem danke Joe und viel Spaß morgen !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, meinen Geschmack trifft das nicht so recht. Trotzdem danke Joe und viel Spaß morgen !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Schade, einer der schönsten Rahmen die ich kenne  

Grüße.


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2006)

Also...ich will hier noch was los werden...vor allem in Richtung IGGY:
Das Verhältnis zwischen dem Dealer und mir ist jetzt schon ziemlich im Eimer, zumindest teilweise aber sicher auch aufgrund meiner Wut auf die ganze Situation. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass Rotwild nicht mal die Lager auf Kulanz tauschen wollte und Firebike das letztendlich übernommen hätte. Mehr will ich zu dem Thema hier nicht mehr schreiben aber eins ist klar; enttäuscht bin ich vor allem von Rotwild !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Focusbiker90 (13. Oktober 2006)

* Ich will Bikes sehen!  *​




Micha


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> * Ich will Bikes sehen!  *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schafschützer (14. Oktober 2006)

Für die Ventildeckel gehörst du enteignet! 

Ach ja, das ist der falsche Thread für so ein Rad. Das gehört zu den Kunstwerken.


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Für die Ventildeckel gehörst du enteignet!...


Ist nicht meins


----------

